
A very weird/creepy interactive girl, but great rendering - cpg
http://www.cubo.cc/creepygirl/
======
davidw
It'd be great if she had a chameleon tongue that, at intervals, would whip out
and try and catch the mouse pointer.

~~~
parallel
Somehow, no idea why, that seems really appropriate.

~~~
sitkack
It is because of the lack of fluid motion between eye and neck transitions,
she moves like a Chameleon.

------
swombat
This is not a rendering, it's just some texture scaling and layering...

It's fairly well done, but it's made of photographs, not 3D. I'd expect a
site-full of geeks to be able to tell... You can easily spot that the
distortion of the hair and stuff involves scaling of textures, not rendering.

~~~
radarsat1
OP said "rendering", not "3D rendering".

------
jeroen
This is at least three years old: <http://www.whatheck.com/2008/04/creepy-
girl.php>

------
JoeAltmaier
Uncanny how if you thrash the mouse, her eyes thrash at inhuman speed. Some
kind of damping would help it be more natural?

------
codingthebeach
That's not just the uncanny valley, that's the uncanny canyon.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley>

------
ChrisNorstrom
The bloodshot red eyes really aren't helping. Amazing though.

------
fishtastic
How was the rendering done? I guess that some facial features are made from
blended texture mapped polygons (the hair and the neck). The face and the eyes
might require some other tricks.

What amazes me is how efficient the rendering is. It uses flash for rendering
and is running fast on my netbook. If this could be taken into 3D games, it
would make the game characters much more realistic/scary.

~~~
Geee
Why this can't be used in games? First, you can't change the viewing angle
because it's not full 3D. Secondly, the lighting is static (from photograph
setting) and thus the shading remains static all the time. In addition, facial
animations will be limited.

I have to say though that bad looking characters in games are usually fault of
the artist, not the underlying technology.

~~~
Splines
There could be places you could use it (think of the unit portraits in RTS
games like Starcraft).

Not to say it would be worth the effort, but there are niche use-cases.

------
sosuke
The site <http://www.motionportrait.com/e/> seems to be the author it's down
too. This I think is another implementation though
<http://labs.mppark.jp/hige/>

------
shii
Reminds me of that one Microsoft search site that was interactive with some
lady at a desk, used to launch Bing or something. From 2008 I believe. it was
<http://ms> (name of chick).com I remember.

Also, there were other swfs like this from way back on ol feanor's directory:
<http://www.feanor.net/z0r/shock/>

~~~
gaius
msdewey.com, best search engine ever :-)

~~~
shii
Someone get this man a medal. And apparently this was back in 2006, which is a
little scary.

------
kalleboo
This technology actually sees some use on Japanese TV
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDvIJtqQWwk#t=131s> I instantly thought of
this when I saw the characteristic head-swaying

------
mukyu
Reminds me of this version from years ago.

<http://b.bngi-channel.jp/psp-haruhi/sos_pop03.html>

~~~
luke_s
Wow, that's actually so much more comfortable to look at than the original.
Because this ones a cartoon, it doesn't fall into the uncanny valley.

------
cpg
It seemed for a bit as if clicking around the mouth would make her smile ...
or smile more often. Still hard to tell!

------
inportb
Very creepy indeed.

<http://i55.tinypic.com/1zfo0fb.png>

------
donniefitz2
Yes, very creepy. And here eyes are bloodshot. She looks like she's been
toke'n some virtual weed.

~~~
Groxx
Why do you think they call it a "token ring" network?

------
pygy_
She'd be far less creepy if her gaze remained stable while she moves her head.

------
zeeone
She looks stoned out of her mind!

------
fedorabbit
jump out from no where... scared the shit out of me... but really, pretty cool
work...

------
phatbyte
eyes all red....that girl is high !

------
richardk
this should replace xeyes...

------
01Michael10
OK, that was creepy...

